# portage lake benefit open tourny



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

anyone fishing this? im thinkin bout it. its this sunday i think. 75 buck entry??


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I am fishing in it this weekend. Its a tough bite out there right now.
I fished all day yesterday and got 2 bites. 
Talked to another guy at the ramp and he got skunked as well.
Talked to a couple other well known guys and they had a hard time too.
Should be interesting. 
If you make it out, look for me and say hi.
I have a Blk/Red Triton with a 200 Johnson Venom (I dont see very many of those so it shouldnt be hard to find me)


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

Gsxrfanim said:


> I am fishing in it this weekend. Its a tough bite out there right now.
> I fished all day yesterday and got 2 bites.
> Talked to another guy at the ramp and he got skunked as well.
> Talked to a couple other well known guys and they had a hard time too.
> ...


i will do. ill be in a skeeter sx 186 green n tan yammy vmax 150. not sure yet about fishin the tourny yet though.


----------



## clow (Oct 24, 2007)

$75 entry fee. Visit  for more details.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

any info or details on winners and weights?


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

There were 95 boats and only 6 - 5 fish limits. It was pretty tough but some guys caught them. 
The winners had 3 fish and it was the only bag over 10 lbs. I think it was 10.7.
Those were the only fish they caught.
big bass was a few ounces over 6 lbs. and there were a couple 5's.
We went over to East and fished there all day without a bite and only saw one other boat pull in a fish.
This is a pretty good tournament to fish at the end of the year. They had some nice prizes for each team.
1st place was $1400 and they paid to 10th. 
I won a gallon of oil and their gift bags had a few lures and some nice water bottles in them (not the cheap water bottles either)


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

Gsxrfanim said:


> There were 95 boats and only 6 - 5 fish limits. It was pretty tough but some guys caught them.
> The winners had 3 fish and it was the only bag over 10 lbs. I think it was 10.7.
> Those were the only fish they caught.
> big bass was a few ounces over 6 lbs. and there were a couple 5's.
> ...


wow! was kinda regreting i didnt fish it. but now im glad i didnt. how did you do gsxrfanim???


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

....I think he fished all day in East Reservoir, didn't catch a fish, then won some oil?

Same as us except we didn't get any oil! Lol

Ding


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Gsxrfanim - were you fishing last Wednesday (10-17-12)???? 

Think I saw you unloading about the same time I was...........I had the Blue Nitro 288 Sport Fish/ski boat............


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, I was fishing last Wednesday practicing for the Sunday tournament.
That is what I am telling my wife every time I go out, "I am practicing"
Because I am getting skunked.
I saw you, almost asked you how you like that fish n ski because thats what I was considering buying when I was looking.


----------



## clow (Oct 24, 2007)

Results now posted: http://www.ohiobass.org/centralbasin/


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

LOVE my fish and ski! Absolutely love the full windshield too! Makes driving in the cold or rain much easier on the face.

Plus I can still fish easily out of it, yet throw the wife/kids and inlaws in for the day and everybody is fine.............

My only bitch is I wish I had a 225 (which it's rated for) on her........only have a 150.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey SKarfer, did you have any luck that Wed that you were out?
Were you bass fishing?
Do you fish PLX very often?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I caught a few - most in the lily pads, believe it or not! yes - bass fishing, that's all I do........

I fish PLX all the time - it's only 15 min from my house - straight up 93.


----------

